# Decent hair cut in Pafos



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

OK where in the Pafos area can I get a decent haircut (a barber). Anarita side preferably. It's getting like I have taken up the violin?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

billsun said:


> OK where in the Pafos area can I get a decent haircut (a barber). Anarita side preferably. It's getting like I have taken up the violin?


There is a perfect one in Pissouri. English. Warren Southall 99085034

Send him a text or contact him on FB Look for his name

He is super, Had a big salon in Birmingham


----------



## billsun (Dec 15, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> There is a perfect one in Pissouri. English. Warren Southall 99085034
> 
> Send him a text or contact him on FB Look for his name
> 
> He is super, Had a big salon in Birmingham


Thanks bay watch. But I was hoping closer to Paphos.


----------

